

Mark Suster: The Problem with Collecting Logos at Startups - schlichtm
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/09/01/the-problem-with-collecting-logos-at-startups/

======
adrianwaj
If only it was that easy. One major benefit of having many investors:
essentially no one has enough control to fire you, break up your company or
dictate strategy.

"You want 1 really strong investor locally to meet you for beers after work
when you have strategic issues to go through."

.. and who gets monopoly on your knowledge to brief their goto CEO once you're
no longer useful or detrimental.

I've seen it happen.

There are probably other ways to retain power beyond ownership percentage
(voting rights.)

Get as many investors as possible, do well independently of them, (maybe pick
the best ones for later rounds, with that promise driving initial
contributions)

Case in point, Facebook: [http://dnetzone.in/dhawaldamania/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/...](http://dnetzone.in/dhawaldamania/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/Facebook-pue.jpg)

